# anybody from Turkey?



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

hi guys i just wondering if there is someone else from Turkey in this bulletin?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not sure if we have anyone else from turkey on here, but seeing as we are such a multiculteral board, then there probably is somewhere!Try doing a search in the "directory" for members and see what comes up.Nikki


----------

